# Alaska Air expands in Seattle, cuts routes elsewhere



## CHamilton (Mar 28, 2014)

Alaska Air expands in Seattle, cuts routes elsewhere



> Alaska Airlines announced two new routes from Seattle, saying it would add nonstop service to Baltimore/Washington International (BWI) and Albuquerque. The carrier also detailed plans to drop four "underperforming" routes in other markets.
> 
> Alaska Air's BWI flights will begin Sept. 2 while the Albuquerque route will launch Sept. 18. The carrier will fly one daily round-trip flight on each route with Boeing 737-800 aircraft....
> 
> ...


----------

